# No spark on a 3020



## naandme (Aug 7, 2011)

I got a JD 3020 and am not getting any spark to the plugs filed the points and also checked to see if there was spark from the coil to cap and there isn't. Anyone have any ideas to the problem and would anyone have a service manual the could email. Thanks Mark


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Check to see if you are getting voltage to the + side of the coil. If you are, replace the coil. If not, trace the circuit back and check for voltage....


----------



## naandme (Aug 7, 2011)

Paul Thanks it was a wiring issue (wire broke) she runs like a top now other than a clutch problem still working on. Thanks Mark


----------

